# wireless card freezes tuxonice-2.6.30-r5

## DaggyStyle

I have a broadcom 4312 wireless card (the new ones), when I load the module for the cand (either ndiswrapper or broadcom-sta) the computer hardfreezes.

trying the same on gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 doesn't happens, the tried to search .config for difference and beside the tux entries, all is the same

here is my .config of tux: http://pastebin.com/f5e3b17c2

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)                                                                                  

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)                                                                                   

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 04)                                                                                  

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 04)                                                                                  

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 04)                                                                                 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)                                                                                       

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)  

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)  

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 04)  

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 04)  

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

```

I think it has to do with dhcp somehow, not sure how thought.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

When using broadcom-sta or ndiswrapper, you need only the barest of kernel settings. I have set these settings in your kernel as they are in mine...and currently, I am piping this through broadcom-sta.

What I did was the barest, just enough to get that driver going. If you want me to fix your .config, please include the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. I'll set you up.

For now, here is a .config that should fix the wireless issue. For best results, and to make sure no trace of the b43 or the ssb module remains, you should consider running make mrproper on the source before you compile, and you should delete the /lib64/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r5/ directory as well. 

Also, make sure you are ONLY trying to start ndiswrapper OR broadcom-sta. Trying to get both to go at once is a recipe for hard lock.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> When using broadcom-sta or ndiswrapper, you need only the barest of kernel settings. I have set these settings in your kernel as they are in mine...and currently, I am piping this through broadcom-sta.
> 
> What I did was the barest, just enough to get that driver going. If you want me to fix your .config, please include the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. I'll set you up.
> 
> For now, here is a .config that should fix the wireless issue. For best results, and to make sure no trace of the b43 or the ssb module remains, you should consider running make mrproper on the source before you compile, and you should delete the /lib64/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r5/ directory as well. 
> ...

 

here:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 04)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 04)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 04)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 04)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 04)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:2849 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f4)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 04)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:95c4         

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa28         

03:01.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

03:01.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

03:01.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

03:01.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev ff)

09:00.0 0200: 14e4:1698 (rev 10)

0c:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

dagg@NCC-5001-D ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0                   

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel        

cpu family      : 6                   

model           : 23                  

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz

stepping        : 6                                              

cpu MHz         : 2101.000                                       

cache size      : 3072 KB                                        

physical id     : 0                                              

siblings        : 2                                              

core id         : 0                                              

cpu cores       : 2                                              

apicid          : 0                                              

initial apicid  : 0                                              

fpu             : yes                                            

fpu_exception   : yes                                            

cpuid level     : 10                                             

wp              : yes                                            

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority                                                  

bogomips        : 4188.98                                                               

clflush size    : 64                                                                    

cache_alignment : 64                                                                    

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                     

power management:                                                                       

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6           

model           : 23          

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 2101.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4189.28

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

notice that both of them are working ok with gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6

also, are you using kde?

----------

## DaggyStyle

forgot,

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#                                            

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to      

# switch between notail / tail freely.                                        

#                                                                             

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.             

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.     

#                                                                             

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.                              

#                                                                             

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda5               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/mainframe/swap     none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/dvd                /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user,rw  0 0

/dev/mainframe/home     /home           reiserfs        noatime,user,exec       0 0

/dev/mainframe/var      /var            reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/mainframe/media    /mnt/media      reiserfs        noatime,user    0 0

/dev/sda2               /mnt/shared     vfat            umask=0000,user,defaults,iocharset=iso8859-8,codepage=862 0 0 #=utf8,codepage=1255,utf8=true            0 0

/dev/sdb1                /mnt/msd       auto            noauto,user,exec  0 0

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/dcr        auto            noauto,user,exec,iocharset=iso8859-8,codepage=862        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this too :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this too :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

here:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).                               

#dns_domain_lo="workgroup"                                          

#dns_servers_Wireless="212.117.128.6 212.117.129.3"                 

#dns_servers_eth0="132.72.140.45 132.72.140.46"                     

#dns_servers_eth0="212.117.128.6 212.117.129.3"

#Wired config, home

#config_eth0=( "192.168.114.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.114.255" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.114.1" )                               

#Wired config, uni

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nonis nontp"

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#Wireless config, home

wpa_supplicant="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_Wireless=( "dhcp" ) #"192.168.114.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.114.255" )

#routes_Wireless=( "default gw 192.168.114.1" )                                         

dhcp_Wireless="nonis nontp"                                                             

#Wireless config, uni

config_WL_BGU=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_WL_BGU="nonis nontp"

config_tsunami=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_tsunami="nonis nontp"

config_WL_Guests=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_WL_Guests="nonis nontp"

config_UniMatrix01=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_UniMatrix01="nonis nontp"

preferred_aps=( "Wireless" "WL_BGU" "tsunami" "UniMatrix01")

blacklist_aps=( "WL_Guests" )
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

here:

```
dagg@NCC-5001-D ~ $ rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

               boinc |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

   hibernate-cleanup |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

            iptables |      default                  

          irqbalance |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               klive |      default                  

         laptop_mode |      default                  

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

dagg@NCC-5001-D ~ $ cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la 

total 477                                     

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root  2960 2009-09-03 20:07 .

drwxr-xr-x 113 root    root  6352 2009-09-05 07:35 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   818 2009-08-20 20:34 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  6231 2009-09-03 20:07 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3784 2009-08-20 18:17 apache2  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3167 2009-08-21 17:08 boinc    

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3661 2008-11-07 19:33 bootmisc 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1188 2008-11-07 19:33 checkfs  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3226 2008-11-07 19:33 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3054 2008-11-07 19:33 clock    

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1429 2008-11-07 19:33 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   540 2009-08-20 07:05 consolekit 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   531 2009-08-20 10:11 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1729 2009-08-20 11:08 crypto-loop 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   286 2009-09-01 08:10 cupsd       

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   477 2009-08-20 07:26 cvsd        

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1152 2009-08-20 07:04 dbus        

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root    21 2009-08-26 18:30 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   627 2008-11-09 21:32 device-mapper                      

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2421 2009-08-19 23:28 dhcpd                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   736 2009-08-19 23:28 dhcrelay                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   660 2009-08-20 11:24 dmcrypt                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   547 2008-11-09 21:32 dmeventd                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   998 2009-08-20 17:06 dnsextd                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   554 2009-04-16 23:52 eposd                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   993 2009-08-20 03:37 esound                             

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   726 2009-08-21 15:30 fancontrol                         

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   638 2009-08-20 10:58 festival                           

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root    23 2009-08-26 18:30 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh                                                                                      

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   756 2009-08-20 18:54 fuse                                 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   741 2009-08-20 11:52 git-daemon                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   951 2009-08-21 18:06 gpm                                  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1187 2009-08-20 13:02 hald                                 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  5606 2008-11-07 19:33 halt.sh                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   547 2009-08-20 03:55 hddtemp                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3407 2009-08-20 09:51 hdparm                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2550 2009-08-20 10:02 hibernate-cleanup                    

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   433 2008-11-07 19:33 hostname                             

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1076 2009-08-20 09:52 hotplug                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   464 2009-08-21 23:20 hsqldb                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   580 2009-08-21 14:17 inetd                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   258 2009-08-20 04:32 inputlircd                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2570 2009-08-20 04:00 ip6tables                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2570 2009-08-20 04:00 iptables                             

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2001 2009-08-21 14:27 irda                                 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   808 2009-08-30 07:46 irexec                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   510 2009-08-20 09:53 irqbalance                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1874 2008-11-07 19:33 keymaps                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   742 2009-08-20 09:44 kismet                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   584 2009-08-20 20:35 klive                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1062 2009-08-20 20:34 laptop_mode                          

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   581 2009-08-30 07:46 lircd                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   466 2009-08-30 07:46 lircmd                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2466 2009-08-21 15:30 lm_sensors                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   620 2008-11-07 19:33 local                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2088 2008-11-07 19:33 localmount                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   661 2009-08-19 22:45 lvm                                  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   845 2009-08-20 17:06 mdnsd                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1247 2009-08-20 17:06 mDNSResponderPosix                   

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2947 2008-11-07 19:42 modules                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root 10661 2009-08-20 04:54 mysql                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  6632 2009-08-20 04:54 mysqlmanager                         

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1441 2009-09-01 08:09 nagios                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   557 2009-08-20 03:48 nas                                  

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root     6 2009-08-26 17:53 net.eth0 -> net.lo                   

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root     6 2009-08-26 17:53 net.eth1 -> net.lo                   

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root 30696 2008-11-07 19:33 net.lo                               

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  3311 2008-11-07 19:33 netmount                             

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root     6 2009-08-26 17:53 net.wlan0 -> net.lo                  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1566 2009-08-20 10:38 nscd                                 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   670 2008-11-07 19:33 numlock                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   531 2009-08-21 13:49 nvtv                                 

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   571 2009-08-21 22:36 ods                                  

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1871 2009-08-20 03:20 pciparm                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1228 2009-08-20 17:22 pe-format                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1412 2009-08-20 10:01 pktcdvd                              

-r-xr-xr-x   1 daggold dagg  5562 2009-09-03 23:36 PlasmaWall.sh                        

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   390 2009-08-20 04:37 portagexsd                           

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   538 2009-08-20 15:37 pwcheck                              

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   666 2009-07-06 07:32 pydoc-2.5                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   666 2009-08-21 18:20 pydoc-2.6                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   304 2008-11-07 19:30 reboot.sh                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   276 2008-11-07 19:33 rmnologin                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   558 2009-08-28 08:58 rsyncd                               

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root    23 2009-08-26 18:30 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh                                                                                      

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1133 2009-08-21 18:27 samba                                

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   525 2009-08-20 15:37 saslauthd                            

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   696 2009-04-04 18:43 sendmail

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   582 2009-08-20 09:43 serial

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   385 2008-11-07 19:30 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   965 2009-08-20 10:00 smartd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   706 2009-08-20 18:28 snmpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   557 2009-08-20 18:28 snmptrapd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   507 2009-08-21 14:08 snmptt

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2159 2009-08-21 18:39 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   817 2009-08-20 11:42 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   452 2009-08-20 13:07 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1894 2009-06-01 07:08 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   529 2009-08-20 03:59 sysstat

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  1549 2009-08-20 09:01 tor

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   545 2009-08-20 20:34 twistd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  5792 2009-06-27 11:19 udev

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2585 2009-06-27 11:19 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  2686 2009-06-27 11:19 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   685 2009-06-27 11:19 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   681 2009-08-20 04:01 ulogd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   942 2008-11-07 19:33 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   530 2008-11-07 21:37 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root  5279 2009-08-20 10:17 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root    root   868 2008-12-13 16:57 xinetd

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

This .config should give you functional broadcom-sta, and a more compact, tight kernel footprint. Once you get things working as they should, then you can add other features to the kernel. 

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r5 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

7) Be sure to set the /usr/src/linux symlink to /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r5, and then emerge broadcom-sta.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

here: http://pastebin.com/f24d7991a

thanks, the computer won't freeze but now I'm not sure if I can connect to wpa2 netwroks

----------

## d2_racing

For that, you need to use wpa_supplicant and we can help you with that.

Now, can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For that, you need to use wpa_supplicant and we can help you with that.
> 
> Now, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have wpa_supplicant, I thought it needed other kernel modules for wpa support.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> here: http://pastebin.com/f24d7991a
> 
> thanks, the computer won't freeze but now I'm not sure if I can connect to wpa2 netwroks

 

You're welcome. 

If I can, you should be able to. I switched over when I heard that TKIP was cracked. wpa_supplicant figured it out more quickly than Windoze.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   here: http://pastebin.com/f24d7991a
> 
> thanks, the computer won't freeze but now I'm not sure if I can connect to wpa2 netwroks 
> 
> You're welcome. 
> ...

 

first, the university's wireless is wpa-tkip with username and password, so I cannot do anything in regards to that but my home is wpa2-psk/aes

question is, should I need to enable something in the kernel?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No, there is nothing you need to add. All of that is taken care of by a patch for kernels >=.29. While it doesn't seem like a lot, that's all the broadcom-sta needs.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> No, there is nothing you need to add. All of that is taken care of by a patch for kernels >=.29. While it doesn't seem like a lot, that's all the broadcom-sta needs.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

still, the wireless wont connect to my network, it just won't connect

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you /etc/conf.d/net should have this to support wpa :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

And your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf should be like this :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

# At the Universite

network={

   ssid="your_NETWORK"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP

   priority=5

}

# At the Home

network={

   ssid="your_NETWORK"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP 

   group=CCMP 

   priority=10

}

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, make sure that your kernel has this :

```

Section Cryptographic API

-*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager   

-*-   Authenc support           

-*-   CBC support   

{*}   ECB support   

-*-   HMAC support             

-*-   MD5 digest algorithm

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm     

-*-   SHA1 digest algorithm

<M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm         

{*}   AES cipher algorithms         

<M>   AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)       

{*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm           

-*-   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms   

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The best way to set your wireless up is to use the wpa_gui interface. You can scan all close-range wireless AP's. Once you find yours, click on it, tell it your passphrase, and you should be working at the end of it all.

As a matter of fact, a good way to check your wireless for operation is to use wpa_gui. If you can scan and find the local AP's in your area, then the wireless is working. Once you can scan, you can attach to the AP. Once you attach to the AP, problem solved.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

d2_racing, I have used the card before, it worked well, I'm using that same config files. the kernel changes are already existing.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok then  :Razz: 

----------

